# Pfizer to recall cholesterol drug Lipitor again



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Pfizer to recall cholesterol drug Lipitor again Pfizer will recall about 19,000 bottles of Lipitor 40 mg tablets distributed in the U.S. due to a customer report of a strange odor coming from the bottles. The health risk to patients who use the medicine “appears to be minimal”, the company said. This is the fourth [...]

*Read More...*


----------

